# 5 gallon bucket?



## YYZ Skinhead (May 30, 2012)

I usually use an enclosed 14 gallon Rubbermaid tank when I do hydro, but I am thinking of experimenting with a 5 gallon bucket like the orange ones at Home Depot.  I can saw a circle of 2-inch pot holes for aeroponics, but what is probably the maximum number of 3-inch holes that can grow a plant to budding with a top drip?  Would I be able to grow more than one short indica in a 5 g bucket?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 30, 2012)

Sorry pilgremess dont do hydro  just has to pay it  good luck yur project though be watchin the fun yual have from yur fireside ifin thats ok with ya. Good luck friend.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

When doing DWC I go with 1 plant per 5 gallon bucket.

FYI: Those Home Depot buckets emits lights and algae will grow on the inside. Either cover the bucket or use black buckets is my suggestion.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When doing DWC I go with 1 plant per 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> FYI: Those Home Depot buckets emits lights and algae will grow on the inside. Either cover the bucket or use black buckets is my suggestion.



:yeahthat:  I'm with the duck on both points.

Also a little confused--are you going to do aeroponics or drip?


----------

